# Better suction cups for fake hanging plants?



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone know of anywhere I could buy some stronger suction cups to hold Exo terra's hanging plants? The standard ones are a bit naff...

Cheers


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere I could buy some stronger suction cups to hold Exo terra's hanging plants? The standard ones are a bit naff...
> 
> Cheers


We have a pretty heavy wreath held on our front door with a suction cup and hook, ill ask where it was from after work and get back to you.

I agree they are pretty naff, I had some from a poundshop with hooks meant for tea towels etc I just pulled the hooks out and they were great to start off with but after a while I think they all go a bit naff


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> We have a pretty heavy wreath held on our front door with a suction cup and hook, ill ask where it was from after work and get back to you.
> 
> I agree they are pretty naff, I had some from a poundshop with hooks meant for tea towels etc I just pulled the hooks out and they were great to start off with but after a while I think they all go a bit naff


Aye I think they do all go a bit rubbish eventually. Might try to source some bigger ones. I wouldn't mind keeping a stock of them and just swapping them when I get one that just won't stay put!


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have also found the ones on exo-terra plants not that great. You can get replacement ones cheaply on ebay and they work better but can still become unstuck after some time. The old trick of putting some moisture onto the surface helps.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Aye I think they do all go a bit rubbish eventually. Might try to source some bigger ones. I wouldn't mind keeping a stock of them and just swapping them when I get one that just won't stay put!


Half my "hanging" plants are currently on the floor or hanging off bark atm cause I'm fed up of putting them up to fall down.

I've been thinking of covering all my exo inner walls cause water marks are driving me mad, but Ive been looking at that fibrey cream stuff (haha can't remember its name its like hanging basket lining). But I'm trying to figure out how to attatch plans to that? Suction cups wont work and its not thick and sturdy like polystyrene to poke the stems through.. any ideas?


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

I use the ones from the rain systems,lucky reptile super rain suction cups.
*
T Rex Suction Cups 40588 - Surrey Pet Supplies
Lucky Reptile Suction cups/clips (5-pk) for ThermoClean TCF-27 - Surrey Pet Supplies

*These work good to as there larger,but you have to make your own hole.

Zoo Med Replacement Turtle Dock Suction Cups TDS-4 - Surrey Pet Supplies

However they all fall of :lol2: better of using putty and glue them on.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> Half my "hanging" plants are currently on the floor or hanging off bark atm cause I'm fed up of putting them up to fall down.
> 
> I've been thinking of covering all my exo inner walls cause water marks are driving me mad, but Ive been looking at that fibrey cream stuff (haha can't remember its name its like hanging basket lining). But I'm trying to figure out how to attatch plans to that? Suction cups wont work and its not thick and sturdy like polystyrene to poke the stems through.. any ideas?


Not sure what material you mean but would it be possible to screw an "eye" into it? I use little brass eyes for my wooden vivs and they work a treat!


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ooh, for DIY vines and things, I have cable tied them to the mesh top before...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> I've been thinking of covering all my exo inner walls cause water marks are driving me mad, but Ive been looking at that fibrey cream stuff (haha can't remember its name its like hanging basket lining). But I'm trying to figure out how to attatch plans to that? Suction cups wont work and its not thick and sturdy like polystyrene to poke the stems through.. any ideas?



Jewellery Display - 100 silver coloured 'U' PINS | eBay


----------



## hannah87 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry to hijack, do any of you manage to stick sucker cups/plants to wooden vivs? I bought a plant from Pets at Home without looking at it properly and it has suction cups. It's currently tied to my branch because I refused to pay £8 for it and not use it lol


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

B&Q currently have suction caps for sale with all their Xmas lights , I got some the other day and they work very well.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

If you dont mind the suction cups being perminant use some super glue, its non toxic and stick really well, all my fake plants and reptile hammock suction cups have super glue on and never had a problem also it sets in like 10 seconds :2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Not sure what material you mean but would it be possible to screw an "eye" into it? I use little brass eyes for my wooden vivs and they work a treat!





Meko said:


> Jewellery Display - 100 silver coloured 'U' PINS | eBay


 Pollywog

That what I mean ^ took me ages to find it.

Thing is wouldnt those pins / screws rust quickly? I wouldn't have thought rust water would be good for them.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've got the same backing and those pins and they're fine.


----------



## Digital Daffodil (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Tombo, We are currently releasing a new type of sticky hook to the UK market, they use Nano Technology to stick to smooth surfaces, if you'd like to try them out just send me a PM and I'll stick a set in the post to you.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Digital Daffodil said:


> Hi Tombo, We are currently releasing a new type of sticky hook to the UK market, they use Nano Technology to stick to smooth surfaces, if you'd like to try them out just send me a PM and I'll stick a set in the post to you.


So people can see these hook's I've posted a video =] They are awesome!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/791136-sticky-hooks-digital-daffodil.html#post9401434


----------

